# twin 4" exhaust tips? (sap rear bumper, new white paint job)



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, so i just finished getting a white with black accents paint job on my 05 gto. I also put on the rear sap bumper... Right now i have 4" tips from when i had the regular 05 bumper, but i want twin 4" tips on each side... anyone know where i could get them? or does anyone know where to get the ones from the actual sap package?


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

(ill post some pictures in a bit... the attachments dont seem to be working right now)


----------



## The Stamped (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd try a simple google search. But I know that Borla has some decent tips. Just go on thier site n they've got quite a few. SLP might have a couple as well.


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

The Stamped said:


> I'd try a simple google search. But I know that Borla has some decent tips. Just go on thier site n they've got quite a few. SLP might have a couple as well.


I did a bunch of google searches, but for some reason i guess there harder to find... Ill look on the sites for those companies also.. 
So far i think im going to go with these.. 2 STAINLESS STEEL DUAL EXHAUST TIPS PAIR 4.0 3.0 Camaro Trans Am 4" 3" Staggered | eBay


(also if an _*ADMIN*_ see's this, since yesterday i haven't been able to upload attachments.. message i keep getting: "The website encountered an error while retrieving http://www.gtoforum.com/newattachment.php?do=manageattach&p=. It may be down for maintenance or configured incorrectly")


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

got a set of dual 3.5 tips on ebay for my sap rear bumper that look great but there 165.00 a set but fit the bumper great


----------



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

Already ordered the 4" set. Thanks though!


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have Borla 4" tips on mine attached to Spintec cans.


----------

